# how to shave your back



## danny81 (May 21, 2007)

does anyonee do it? how should i do it? dont say waxing because i cant afford it.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

Have a friend learn to how wax (it's not too hard).  Then buy the stuff you need (it's not too expensive) and have him/her wax your back.

Shaving your back just isn't worth it.


----------



## bigss75 (May 21, 2007)

there is some device that is razor hooked to a stick that you can use, its on amazon under mens stuff, if I remember right.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2007)

what about nair? or does thta havee side effects?


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

jump in a pool of razor blades and swim around there for a bit


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> what about nair? or does thta havee side effects?



I was going to try that on my balls but heard your not ment to.


----------



## KentDog (May 21, 2007)

Mista said:


> I was going to try that on my balls but heard your not ment to.


Damn, that sounds like it could get messy.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

I broke out really bad one time from using nair.  My wife shaves my back now.


----------



## squanto (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I used to have this problem too.  Now I just tape a straight razor to the edge of my kitchen table, facing down, with about a centimeter of the blade sticking out. Next I just get down on all fours and shave my back! It's tough at first until you get the angle right, but you'll get it don't worry.

PS Olive Oil works better than shaving cream.  Just pour a little down your back and rub against the wall to get yourself all lubed up.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 22, 2007)

If it hasn't been a while since I've done it (ie the hair isn't thick) I just use a razor in the mirror and stretch in awkward positions in front of the mirror and do it.  If there's too much for a razor then I use the roll on Nair for men.  It works pretty well, but it won't get rid of 100%, and so you sometimes end up with big ugly patches of hair still in place, especially if you're doing it alone.  At this point I take an electric razor to get whats left and if I can later get my gf to shave my back with a regular razor.  That's a lot of work, which is why I try to keep it from getting too bad.

The best thing is to have a friend/gf do it all for you, any of those methods.  It takes less time and is more effective because they have better mobility and vision.  Nair will burn for a little while, but overall it's not great but there's not really a good alternative you can do alone.  I haven't had any scar issues or anything, it just hurts like a bitch.  I used it yesterday and then went out to the pool- bad idea.  Now I'm sunburnt and chemically burnt.  Waxing just takes too long for me because most kits are made for women's legs, so the strips are long and slender instead of wide like my back and then we're just wasting time, letting the wax cool, etc.  And waxing with any inexpensive kit doesn't even get everything and you still end up shaving yoru back with a blade.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

squanto said:


> Yeah I used to have this problem too.  Now I just tape a straight razor to the edge of my kitchen table, facing down, with about a centimeter of the blade sticking out. Next I just get down on all fours and shave my back! It's tough at first until you get the angle right, but you'll get it don't worry.
> 
> PS Olive Oil works better than shaving cream.  Just pour a little down your back and rub against the wall to get yourself all lubed up.


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2007)

Luckily for me the Native American genes and my blonde hair have saved me from looking like an ape.....but I can't grow a proper beard either, I can grow sideburns and a goatee, but the cheeks just don't fill out well.....


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 22, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Luckily for me the Native American genes and my blonde hair have saved me from looking like an ape.....but I can't grow a proper beard either, I can grow sideburns and a goatee, but the cheeks just don't fill out well.....




Yep, I'm with you Manic.


----------



## squanto (May 22, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Luckily for me the Native American genes and my blonde hair have saved me from looking like an ape.....but I can't grow a proper beard either, I can grow sideburns and a goatee, but the cheeks just don't fill out well.....



Which cheeks?


----------



## Twigz (May 23, 2007)

I would use a razor, but i suppose you could use a knife, or shard of glass!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2007)

In soviet russia, movies torrent you!


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

Dont shave it! there is nothing more repulsive then seeing a guy with a bunch of black stubble on his back/chest
Get it waxed.
It's wel worth it
If you can't get it done professionally, get it done by your significant other
I had a boyfriend who's back was so big I'd have to help him wash it. I know i wouldnt mind helping him wax!


----------



## NeilPearson (May 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Dont shave it! *there is nothing more repulsive then seeing a guy with a bunch of black stubble on his back/chest*
> Get it waxed.
> It's wel worth it
> If you can't get it done professionally, get it done by your significant other
> I had a boyfriend who's back was so big I'd have to help him wash it. I know i wouldnt mind helping him wax!



I bet I could think of some things more repulsive than that


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

Well, I'm sure i could too.
However, i was trying to express my dislike in the look using strong, over exaggerated wording


----------



## danny81 (May 23, 2007)

alright. is it possible to wax yourself?


----------



## oaktownboy (May 23, 2007)

^^LOL not ur back


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2007)

Just jump in a large vat of hot wax.  Then peel it off your body as it cools.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 23, 2007)

Lmao^^^


----------



## Twigz (May 23, 2007)

ahh, you will have stubble growing back shortly after waxing to. Some people also break out with ingrown hairs, pimpels, rash. You may want to try it a little before going all out. There are also different types of wax, some may work better for you than others.


----------

